# Defekt nach Übertaktung!



## TobGod (19. Januar 2005)

Hi, habe mit einem Kumpel seinen Rechner übertaktet, leider ging das in die Hose.
Rechner:
IntelPentiumIV 2,4Ghz
Gigabyte Mainboard
Geforce4MX420
256DD-R RAM
Habe mit CpuFsb den FSB so gesetzt, dass er 2,7Ghz hatte. Lief in Windows wunderbar. Deshalb haben wir dann noch die GraKa mit Powerstrip übertaktet, so um die 30Mhz mehr..Dann wollten wir das natürlich auch Benchmarken mit Auqamark03. Leider wurde der Bildschirm direkt nach dem Starten schwarz. Das kannte ich von meinem alten Rechner beim übertakten, normalerweise einfach neustarten und er läuft wieder. Diesmal bekommt der Bildschirm kein Signal mehr, wobei ich dann davon ausgehe, dass die GraKa durch ist. Macht man den Rechner an, müsste er aber trotzdem noch hochfahren und die Lade-LED blinken, das passiert aber leider auch nicht mehr. Ist es jetzt ziehmlich wahrscheinlich, dass die CPU auch durch ist !? Konnte leider noch keine andere GraKa ausprobieren..


----------



## MCIglo (19. Januar 2005)

Resette mal das BIOS. Dürfte das Problem schon lösen. Kenn ich von meinem System. Wenn ich den FSB erhöh und dadurch PCI bzw AGP-Takt verstellt wird, bleibt alles schwarz und System bootet nicht.


----------



## TobGod (20. Januar 2005)

Allmählich glaube ich auch dass es nur das sein könnte, da ich ide Grafikkarte jetzt bei mir im Rechner ausprobiert habe und sie läuft einwandfrei. Und ein Prozessor brennt ja normal von 2,4 bis 2,7 Übertaktung nicht gleich durch.. Also meinste einfach CMOS Batterie paar Minuten rausnehmen und dann müsste es wieder laufen ?


----------



## MCIglo (20. Januar 2005)

Jo, oder den entsprechenden Jumper kurzschließen.


----------



## ChargerTM (28. Januar 2005)

> Jo, oder den entsprechenden Jumper kurzschließen.


 
Hi TobGod,
wollte schaun ob ich dir auch mal helfen kann!?
Weiss jetzt nicht wie das auf dem MB von deinem Freund ist oder ob ihr das ganze schon lange gelöst habt, aber wenn du das über den Jumper machst, dann 

_*!NICHT VERGESSEN VOR DEM WIEDERSTARTEN DEN JUMPER ZURÜCKZUSETZEN !*_

Ok, hoffe ich konnte helfen !

Max


----------



## TobGod (28. Januar 2005)

Jo das Problem hat sich schon erledigt, war wie bei CPUFsb bekannt, nur einmal Netzteil aus und wieder einschalten , trotzdem danke für deine Antwort!


----------

